# what length electric motor shaft



## Starfire01 (Mar 6, 2008)

Is there a method on measuring for the proper shaft length for an electric bow mount motor? A local boat dealer refused to provide me with which shaft length i needed, basically wanting me to buy the motor from him. ANYONE?


----------



## Pont (Mar 6, 2008)

Depends on what kinda boat you got and where your water line is? If you are in a 16 to 18ft mod v or flat bottom, a 36 or 42 in shaft should work. If you are in a v bottom, well then I don't know what to tell ya. I think motor guide is the only manufacturer that still makes a 36 in shaft for 24 volt. I would check around and even call other boat dealers to see.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 6, 2008)

I just stumbled across this web page and it answered my question. Thanks Pont.

https://www.iboats.com/Terrova_Trolling_Motors/dm/cart_id.--session_id.--view_id.277987

Near the bottom of the page it tells you how to measure.


----------



## Pont (Mar 6, 2008)

I just stumbled across this. It might also help.
Go to the bottom of pg two.

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/_docs/selectprop.pdf


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 6, 2008)

Starfire01 said:


> ...A local boat dealer refused to provide me with which shaft length i needed, basically wanting me to buy the motor from him...



Geez, he sounds like a fellow that just loves to make new life-long customers, lol


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 10, 2008)

I ended up calling a bunch of dealers and can you believe that one of them just guessed. How freakinig hard is it to look up based on the manufacturers specs? He was wrong on the shaft size. I ended up finding out exactly what the manufacturer suggested. I can't stand incompetence and laziness. If I would have bought the one suggested, I probably would be paddeling on a windy day!

Okay, I feel better now.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well I found out that the shaft size suggested by the manufacturer is 54" which is only the powerdrive TM's. It sounds like the majority of people do not care for the powerdrive models and prefer the cable drive. Do you think a 52" shaft will make any difference in the boats performance or should I stay w/ the recommended 54" shaft?

Thanks


----------



## Popeye (Mar 15, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Starfire01 said:
> 
> 
> > ...A local boat dealer refused to provide me with which shaft length i needed, basically wanting me to buy the motor from him...
> ...



Sounds like a dealership that I would never set foot in again, call or give a good recomendation to either.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah, it is amazing how sales reps refuse to put any effort into a sale. I was never one to look to get the cheapest price., just a fair price, good service and treated with respect. I guess that is too much to ask for.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a very strong opinion on how customers should be treated and have a short story to share about what happened to my wife today. I'll post it in the stories forum in awhile so as not to hijack this thread


----------

